# Samyang officially announces the XP 10mm f/3.5, the world’s widest prime lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 25, 2019)

> Samyang has announced the first of the 8 new lenses they have promised would arrive by Q2 of 2019, the XP 10mm f/3.5. The world’s widest rectilinear prime lens for full frame cameras with a claim of being “distortion free”.
> The Samyang XP 10mm f/3.5 has been designed to meet the demands of high megapixel sensors and 8K video. This new lens has a 130° angle of view on full-frame DSLRs.
> 
> Lens construction consists of 18 elements in 11 groups, with 7 special optical elements to keep image quality consistent from the center to the edges. There are 3 aspherical elements, 1 high-refractive element and 3 extra-low dispersion elements specifically designed to minimize distortion.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 25, 2019)

...without pixel-peeping, the samples look pretty good to me.

I wonder what its dimensions (including weight) are, compared to Canon's 11-24.

In life and in photography, options are good.


----------



## Mistral75 (Feb 25, 2019)

98.1mm (length) x 90mm (max. diameter ) and 731g.

https://www.samyanglensglobal.com/en/m/product/product-view.php?seq=406


----------



## uri.raz (Feb 25, 2019)

Mistral75 said:


> https://www.samyanglensglobal.com/en/m/product/product-view.php?seq=406



The page says "XP 10mm F3.5 proves it to be the best support for your more than 5.0 megapixel photography and 8K cinematography" - I expect a modern lens to give more than 5MP worth of details.


----------



## LDS (Feb 25, 2019)

Did they put a . between 5 and 0 when they wanted to write 50mpx? 8K is about 33mpx


----------



## Mistral75 (Feb 25, 2019)

LDS said:


> Did they put a . between 5 and 0 when they wanted to write 50mpx? 8K is about 33mpx


Yes.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 26, 2019)

uri.raz said:


> The page says "XP 10mm F3.5 proves it to be the best support for your more than 5.0 megapixel photography and 8K cinematography" - I expect a modern lens to give more than 5MP worth of details.





LDS said:


> Did they put a . between 5 and 0 when they wanted to write 50mpx? 8K is about 33mpx





Mistral75 said:


> Yes.




I just checked the page, and they did fix it:

"... XP 10mm F3.5 proves it to be the best support for your more than 50 megapixel photography and 8K cinematography."


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 26, 2019)

So finally we have a ~17mm lens for cropped 4k video which can do ultrawide in photography (in Canon land).

EDIT: Now we need a tilt-shift converter for EF-M mount and a tilt converter for the RF mount ... if this lens has the EF mount (for DSLR ...). EDIT: Both with AF and full auto exposure capabilities.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 26, 2019)

This is a very interesting lens, it will be great to see how it is reviewed when it hits the real world.


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 27, 2019)

Calling it "the widest" is a little misleading, as Voighlander makes a 10mm f/5.6 full frame lens for the Sony E mount.

Sounds like an interesting lens, I'll be waiting for the reviews.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 27, 2019)

Antono Refa said:


> Calling it "the widest" is a little misleading, as Voighlander makes a 10mm f/5.6 full frame lens for the Sony E mount.
> 
> Sounds like an interesting lens, I'll be waiting for the reviews.


Strictly speaking, they said “The world’s widest rectilinear prime lens for full frame cameras with a claim of being distortion free”. Add enough qualifiers and then you can claim to be first


----------

